
17 of the Oldest Man-Made Structures on Earth Still in Use - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/17-of-the-oldest-man-made-structures-on-earth-still-in-508293601
======
Zelphyr
That's really the best picture of the Church of the Nativity they could find?

